# Sienna



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

Some of you may know that Sienna had surgery on January 23rd and pathology reports confirmed hemangiosarcoma.

Since then, we have been working on her bucket list.
She has been eating whatever she wants, swimming, playing and doing her therapy visits every Monday.
She was doing great.

On Monday evening, she wanted to do her visit but wasn't able to finish the visit. It was just too much so she said good-bye to her friends.

Since then, her gums are pale and she sleeps most of the time.
She's eating mostly junk and not even much of that.
Her belly is puffy so I am sure she's bleeding.

The hard part is she is still bright eyed and wags her tail whenever you are around her.

I don't want to wait until she's suffering but I don't want to rush it either.

Will talk to the vet tomorrow and decide the next step.

This is so incredibly hard.

That's my girl.

I plan to take Jillian and Olivia when the time comes so they aren't looking for her at home.

If I could only turn the clock back several years...


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm so terribly sorry to read this  Having just walked this road with Rosie and her cardiac hemangiosarcoma in January, I remember all too well how it feels. I hope that Sienna pulls through and that you're able to have a bit more time with her. There aren't words. I'm so sorry.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

bumping for Sienna


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that Sienna is slowing down and showing symptoms of this terrible disease. I feel your pain as you watch her decline. It is truly devastating how many goldens HS touches. We watched our girl as well and it is so tragic. We chose to have Max present when the vet came to our house. Your girl and your family continue to be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I wish I could say something more profound. Just know my thoughts and prayers are with you and Sienna.......


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. Please know you and Sienna are in our thoughts and prayers.

Please light a candle for Sienna and her mom

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/112092-candles-sienna-new-post.html


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm very sorry. Having been down this road two years ago this month I know how incredibly difficult this turn of events is for you. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very, very sorry. Sending prayers, many prayers for sweet Sienna. Sending hugs, positive thoughts and hope it is going to be better. On my way to light the candles.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

I am so sorry you have to ge through this, trust me I understand all to well about Hemangosarcroma. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm so very sorry you & Sienna are going down this road. Keep trying as long as she wants you to. As long as you see that spark in her eyes & the tail wag. Have you tried some baby food? It helped with Jake, for awhile...then he told us.

You are in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Laurie said:


> I'm so sorry. I wish I could say something more profound. Just know my thoughts and prayers are with you and Sienna.......


What she said


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw, Vicki. So sorry about everything. 

We adopted a senior rescue, Trevor, who was in bad shape when we adopted him. After $6000 in tests, he was finally diagnosed as leukemia. His gums were pale. Anemia. He had two blood transfusions and a cocktail of steroids and vitamins over about 6 weeks. That transfusion/cocktail really perked him up, and he felt pretty well. The pale gums are indicative of anemia, which is most likely making her so tired.

If you'd like the number to our vet who got the recipe for the steroid/vitamin cocktail from his mentor decades ago PM me and I'll shoot you the number. Dogs are not the same with blood transfusions. Any donor will work. A blood transfusion would probably help he a lot.

Our hearts go out to you. You're in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone.
I had to run some errands and Sienna wanted to go.
So off we went.
She was perky and had fun.
Then she came home and played with Jillian and Olivia.
Pizza is her favorite food, so we ordered pizza.
She ate 2 slices and is sleeping now.
So far, so good.
Today is not her day to leave us.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

VickiR said:


> Today is not her day to leave us.


Yeah Sienna! I remember this so well with Rose and how hard it is. Praying that she rebounds and her body works through the bleed on its own. So glad that she got pizza and you got more happy memories


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Many prayers for Sienna and you, as she fights this battle. (((HUGS))).


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm so terribly sorry for what you are going through, because we were there with our Sophie almost a year ago now. My heart hurts for you. There is nothing harder in the world. I wanted her to tell us what she was feeling and what she wanted. We knew when it was her time, we weren't selfish - You'll know too. Love her every second you can, it sounds like that is just what you are doing.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I've had Sienna's name on a sticky note beside the computer since the original thread. I've got you all in my thoughts and hope that you have much more time for you all to spend together.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Praying for a good day for Sienna today and many more days filled with lots of happy memories. Hugs to Sienna!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*VickiR*



VickiR said:


> Some of you may know that Sienna had surgery on January 23rd and pathology reports confirmed hemangiosarcoma.
> 
> Since then, we have been working on her bucket list.
> She has been eating whatever she wants, swimming, playing and doing her therapy visits every Monday.
> ...


VICKIR
I am so very sorry that Sienna is getting weaker-what you wrote about her reminds me so much of my Smooch! I, too, did not want her to suffer. Is she having trouble breathing? When I took her to the vet, the vet said she was and would not let me take her home.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending prayers and hugs to Sienna to feel great today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Praying that you and Sienna have a great day today.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So sorry Sienna is slowing down, but I was heartened to see that pizza day was a success! Maybe she just had an off day. Hope the awful disease stays at bay a little longer. Positive thoughts coming your way.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and Sienna, this is a very sad and difficult time. 

Make the most of each and every day you have with her. Each day is a very special gift-make it count.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sending lots of prayers for your beautiful girl Sienna


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Holding Sienna in my thoughts and prayers. I hope she is feeling better.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

I too am hoping that all is well with Sienna and she's rebounded. Lots of hugs for her and prayers!


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Thinking of you and saying a prayer for your beautiful girl.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Lots of wishes that there are many, many more days that are "not" the day


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thinking of Sienna today. Keeping you both in our prayers.


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

You guys are awesome. The support means so much.

Another day and "not today".

Yesterday was a good day and the first half of today was not so good.
Sienna was weak and only wanted to sleep.

Since late afternoon, she's acting ok.

I know it's close, but not yet.

She's breathing ok and doesn't appear to be in pain.

She is very weak and sleeps a lot, but her eyes are still bright and her tail still wags.

She has always loved her raw diet but she has turned into a junk food junkie. She has had chinese food, pizza, burgers, fries, hot dogs, etc.
She is eating but nothing nutritious and I really don't care.

One day at a time


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers for sweet Sienna. I really hope she is feeling better.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

We're thinking of you guys.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

More positive thoughts here. I hope today is an all day good day.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

I hope that today is a great day and you have many more "not today" days! Many prayers for you both.


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

Sophie_Mom said:


> I'm so terribly sorry for what you are going through, because we were there with our Sophie almost a year ago now. My heart hurts for you. There is nothing harder in the world. I wanted her to tell us what she was feeling and what she wanted. We knew when it was her time, we weren't selfish - You'll know too. Love her every second you can, it sounds like that is just what you are doing.


VickiR, As Sophie's mom above I too remember when I went through this with Harry just a month ago. It took me right back to that day, and my heart breaks for you. Treasure every second and every hug. 

I wish you didn't have to go through this pain, it is the worse thing in life. Please know that I and everyone will be praying and sending loving thoughts to you and Sienna. MUCH LOVE XXX


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

Thinking of you and Sienna today and hoping you are having a good day!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thinking of you and Sienna. Prayers that there are many more happy days. Hugs


----------



## jude (Dec 1, 2007)

thinking of you and sienna. we're sending good thoughts and prayers to you both.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thinking of sweet Sienna. Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

Just want to give you an update on Sienna.

Not today

She's actually doing better.
She still eats junk food but is now eating her raw diet too.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for the update. Go girl, keep fighting for many, many months. God bless your sweet heart. Hugs and prayers for Sienna.


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for update, glad to hear Sienna is still enjoying her food. Prayers continue for you all. X


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the update and allowing us to be on this journey with you. Wishing you many more "not today" days in the future.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you for the update. Praying you have many more good days with your sweet Sienna. Hugs


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sweet Sienna, you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

Just wanted to let you know that Sienna is still with us.
She eats whatever she wants and sleeps alot but she is still bright eyed and still wags.
We cherish every minute.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad to read Sienna is still around. Sending my prayers and hugs to sweet Sienna.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the update about your Sienna, glad to hear she's doing as well as she is.

I've been where you're at right now before I lost my Bridge boy at 15.5, I know you know how special and blessed with each day you have with her. 

I hope you have many more to come.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So happy to hear Sienna is hanging in and still enjoying life. Treasure your time together. And give her extra kisses from me and Tee!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Great news about Sienna.....

Reno sends her big hugs!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so happy for you guys!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad to hear about Sienna! Give her a big hug from us!


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm so happy to read that Sienna is still doing well. Many prayers and good thoughts for you both!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

*So sorry for the loss of beautiful Sienna*

RIP beautiful girl and play softly at the bridge

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rainbow-bridge/113831-sienna.html

Sienna 
Sienna Rose Rummel
September 1, 2003-April 29,2012

Sienna died peacefully in her sleep late this afternoon.

__________________
Vicki (alpha bitch) 
Sienna THD, CGC 
Jillian THD, CGC
Olivia CGC


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry to read beautiful Sienna left us. I wish she is still here to bring happiness to all she met even on this forum. 
Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet girl, you are loved by many.


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm so terribly sorry for your loss. Sienna is now flying with all our angels at the 'Bridge' x


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, no! These posts are always so hard to see. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

*RIP sweet Sienna*

Bumping up for sweet Sienna


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. Keeping you in our thoughts and prayers. Hugs

RIP Sweet Sienna


----------

